
Keyboard Layouts for Programmers – Dvorak, Colemak, or Qwerty? - wheresvic1
http://codingsupply.com/keyboard-layouts-programmers-dvorak-colemak-qwerty/
======
Zekio
There are multiple versions of Qwerty, and the worst one is the European ISO
one, since it requires you to press multiple keys(2 to 3 keys) when making
anything from huggies {} or bananas () or even staples [] because every key on
the numbers row has 3 symbols on it

